# Lower Elk Strainer



## striker (Aug 22, 2007)

Directly accross from the Elk Rver Guest Ranch on the Lower Elk Rver the river splits into two channels and the river left channel was blocked by a cross channel strainer as of 6:00 last night. The river if in flood so it may wash out or move soon.


----------



## mjpowhound (May 5, 2006)

Ran the lower Elk today and no sign of this hazard, but there is a very sketchy tree across 95% of the river about 1/2 mile below the closed gate. We didn't see it from the road and came up on it very quickly. There are very small eddies that are in the bushes at this level to portage. It looked like there was a kayak-wide line on the far left and if you're swimming there may be an emergency line under the tree right of center. Right after that there is an island with a lot of wood but there is a big line to the right. One more island a couple miles down was clean on the left and looked good on the right, but we couldn't see the whole channel. I'll also say that that was the coldest water I've ever paddled in, although it was snowing.

The rest of the run was clean and very continuous III+.


----------

